# Castor fiber returning to Scotland.....?



## Pyan (Dec 31, 2007)

*                        Beavers could be released in 2009

**Plans are in the pipeline for beavers to be released into the Scottish wild for the first time in 500 years.

*





_                 About 20 beavers would be brought to Scotland from Norway_


Wildlife bodies have asked the Scottish Government for a licence to allow about 20 beavers to be set free in Argyll in 2009. 
The Scottish Wildlife Trust and the Royal Zoological Society of Scotland believe the animals will improve the eco-system and boost tourism. 

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Beavers could be released in 2009


It'd be nice to see another large mammal re-introduced to Britain. Next stop, the wolf?


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice story Sir...


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 2, 2008)

Beavers would be a good thing for Scotland, it is true. But the wolf... why not!


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 2, 2008)

Beavers doing well in Geneva; wolves moving into Valais.
No major problems so far.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, can't stop thinking about, 'Only an Excuse,' where Frank McAvennie was asked what he thought of the re-introduction of wild beaver to Scotland.

   I don't see the beavers being a problem if they're left alone, but the sheep-farmers are furious about the possibility of wolves.


----------



## Lith (Jan 5, 2008)

Huh. I'd always thought the beaver was an Americas-only animal. Interesting!

Good luck from the Beaver State!


----------



## Dave (Jan 5, 2008)

pyan said:


> It'd be nice to see another large mammal re-introduced to Britain. Next stop, the wolf?


Bears?

We need something to keep down the number of Foxes!


----------



## The Ace (Jan 5, 2008)

Lith said:


> Huh. I'd always thought the beaver was an Americas-only animal. Interesting!
> 
> Good luck from the Beaver State!




 The European beaver was wiped out in the UK by the eleventh century.


----------



## Tillane (Jan 5, 2008)

The Ace said:


> I don't see the beavers being a problem if they're left alone, but the sheep-farmers are furious about the possibility of wolves.


So set the wolves on the sheep farmers.  Problem solved.

Seriously, though.  This is good news.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 13, 2008)

The Ace said:


> The European beaver was wiped out in the UK by the eleventh century.


Interesting...I thought they had gone before then   Still, it will be nice to see them reintroduced, as long as they don't cause problems for the other wildlife that will be unaccustomed to them.

Great article Pyan, thank you.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 13, 2008)

Rosemary said:


> Interesting...I thought they had gone before then  Still, it will be nice to see them reintroduced, as long as they don't cause problems for the other wildlife that will be unaccustomed to them.


 
Unfortunately, I see that already....all those poor fish....

But dang it, Lith already beat me to the good luck wishing!  Ah, well, no reason why TWO Oregonians can't wish good luck there!


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 13, 2008)

That is the big problem about reintroducing wild animals the farmers will always complain as long as the farmers don't kill off all the other wildlife that wolves hunt with pestacides and stuff then they would hardly be a problem


----------



## The Ace (Jan 13, 2008)

Native species shouldn't have a problem with reintroduced beavers, with so many artificially introduced animals and plants in Scotland, however, things could get interesting.  Certainly, natural predation  (Wildcats, foxes, eagles, pike etc.) should control any future beaver population.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 14, 2008)

And, to strike a severely practical note, it's not as if they'd be hard to cull if absolutely necessary...



			
				mana said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I see that already....all those poor fish....


 Beaver are vegetarian, mana - they won't eat the fish. Plus, they provide nice big pools in the river, so it may even help some fish species.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 14, 2008)

pyan said:


> And, to strike a severely practical note, it's not as if they'd be hard to cull if absolutely necessary...
> 
> 
> Beaver are vegetarian, mana - they won't eat the fish. Plus, they provide nice big pools in the river, so it may even help some fish species.


 
Yes, but there's other fish to consider, species that might prefer undammed rivers....


----------



## Pyan (Jan 14, 2008)

Possible...salmon might find them a bit awkward going up to spawn. But it's really a reversion to what it was like before man interfered with the balance, by wiping the beaver out, so presumably the fish will return to their previous environment as well.


----------

